# Yet more wind



## endoman (11 Dec 2011)

Got next Friday off work, looking forward to a nice few hours out on the bike, then I look at the forecast and see this! Looks like I'll be bike cleaning instead. Getting fed up with the winds now.


----------



## jonathanw (11 Dec 2011)

Ouch...not pleasant, but it may change in 5 days.

I'm a big fan of staying safe, despite what some say about just getting out no matter what


----------



## endoman (16 Dec 2011)

Turned out quite nice, about 2 degrees, but only a 15 mph or so wind, managed a nice 40 mile or so recovery ride out in the country with hardly a car in sight. Stayed dry as well, bonus!


----------



## jonathanw (17 Dec 2011)

Good old met office!

Excellent result


----------

